# Teacher accomodation in dubai



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi I'm wondering if anyone could help. I may be offered a job by DEIRA international school in Dubai as a primary teacher in sept 2011. I was wondering if anyone knew where this school normally provides accommodation for teachers in their first year of employment... ?? 
Thanks in advance!!
S


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They usually give you a place (either shared or on your own) in Mirdif. I knew someone who works there and they gave her a place there at the time. Which grade will you be teaching?

The school is located close by in Festival Centre/City.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Really? I heard it was discovery gardens? Is it definitely midrif?


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

*mirdif


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe they changed? Last year it was Mirdif and it was supposed to still be Mirdif last time I was told. Discovery Gardens is very far, Mirdif is just a few minutes away. There are many who live in Discovery Gardens, Dubai Marina, Down town, etc.... but the school either gives them a housing allowance or they pay their own rent out of their own pocket.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh that's a shame I've heard mirdiff is really awful;( how were your friends apartments in mirdiff??


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a family oriented place, very quiet. It has two malls (one very big) but is far from the normal expat places like Dubai Marina. The apartments were decent but I was told they would be moving them to newer apartments/units in Sept 2010. Same suburb but newer buildings. It would be weird if they now house teachers in Discovery Gardens because that is on the edge of Dubai while the school is on the other side of town. I guess you could deal with it until the second year when they give you the housing allowance?


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess 
Atleast new buildings is somewhat of a bonus
Mirdiff is then walking distance from festival city. How far is the Dubai Marina for socialising etc ? Ie how far in taxi?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh no! it's not walking distance but it is close by as in a 10 minute drive if not less.

Dubai Marina is pretty far, you are looking at up to 30 minutes at the most since taxis tend to drive fast here. Though many of the teachers live in that area or around there so you could probably hitch a ride with them whenever they go out.

There is also the area near Dubai Mall, a few places to drink and eat in that area too and it's much closer than the Marina.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

30 min is not too bad 
How much does teaxi to Marina cost on average? Are taxis readily available? Sorry if these seem like silly qu lol


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually not a problem getting a taxi but does depend on the day and time of day. It can be costly though, expect about $30 each way at the most, maybe less. Might be worth it to get a rental and working in that school you get discounts from Hertz and Toyota because they're owned by the same company that owns the school.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Omg :-( 
Ok thanks for all your help


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No probs. A rental car would cost only $500 plus maybe a discount? It's a good way to find your way around the city too. It's a good school I hear and many teachers decide to continue even after their contracts are done. I'm sure you will do well there and I can guarantee you will make at least one friend, she is a primary school teacher as well and a good person.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww thanks I'm
Really looking forward to it... Teaching in London at the mo and looking forward to s new challenge looking forward to dxb life I'm just so worried the accommodation will be sub standard! I REALLY hope not!!! 
Thanks so much for ur help! I'm
Still waiting for my offer letter. Are you a teacher too
I figure being 25/30 min from
Marina is ok as I can always go there after work or on weekends?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

compared to typical London flats on a teacher's salary? I think it will be pretty good lol

No I'm not a teacher, I was told I should try and be but I can barely teach grown people let alone kids hehe

You will probably live next to or around or even with other teachers so you can always share cabs. I live even farther than Mirdif and I go to the Marina at least once a week. Also you can take the Dubai Metro, you still have to get to the Metro station, the closest hasn't been opened yet but it would shorten the taxi trip for you.

The teachers are friendly so you should find a lot of good advice and help from them.


----------

